# I wish i lived here... (the "Post Factory pics thread")



## Daemoniac

Can't explain why, just love the look of places like that. It would be the most relaxing place in the world to just chill and be alone in the quiet  (this is assuming there are no employees )

Aside from the obvious and serious health problems, i just find it so beautiful.































































There's just some weird appeal to industrial areas... 

Post 'em up!


----------



## setsuna7

WTF do you wanna live near a nuclear reactor?let alone a bunch of them?What if there's a meltdown?Damn,you're nuts,but weird in that sense...


----------



## Daemoniac

Not so much the nuclear reactors, though i won't lie, it's a pretty incredible sight. After Chernobyl mind you, i couldn't live near one  (that being said, i'd be _more_ than happy to move to Pripyat... The accident has already happened there )


----------



## alexander12014

that would be a brootal place to live in. It just seems so metal.


----------



## ralphy1976

Demoniac said:


> Not so much the nuclear reactors, though i won't lie, it's a pretty incredible sight. After Chernobyl mind you, i couldn't live near one  (that being said, i'd be _more_ than happy to move to Pripyat... The accident has already happened there )



yes your picture of the chinese power station (nuclear one that is) is pretty classic, but what you see coming out of those cooling tower (chimney if you wish) is STEAM..unlike the other industrial pic which are showing heavily leaded fumes

as for chernobyl, i got to walk on the reactor of its sister power station (before i get flames, yes you can it is an RBMK ... wikipedia...)


----------



## fretninjadave

one of my bands posters


----------



## ralphy1976

wooo..where is that? that's pretty remote / isolated / industrial!!

is that a coal mine or foundry?


----------



## fretninjadave

copper and nickel theirs a bunch of different places like that here in El Paso Tx.During Christmas Western refining decorates their whole refinery with lights.


----------



## ralphy1976

man, i have the utmost repsect for people who work in such environment, that's harsh!!!

do you work there? or any of your band memebers?


----------



## fretninjadave

ralphy1976 said:


> man, i have the utmost repsect for people who work in such environment, that's harsh!!!
> 
> do you work there? or any of your band memebers?


 
That one in particular is closed and many many people have lost their jobs over it .I dont work their but but my girlfriends father did, He lost everything. I work on the U.S. Mexico border as a train load inspector.Its right arround that area .theirs no such thing as not living close to these they are in all parts of El paso.asarco "in the pic" Is literally in downtown elpaso.


----------



## ralphy1976

yep, people who own those are pretty ruthless sadly, adn they don't really give 2 shits about the community around a mine. for them it is make money or lose money and if it loses, then it must be shutdown.

the closest i haev been to the US / mexico border is .. NM!!!! i went to los alamos for work. the scenery is amazing, but you can feel that mother nature will crush you if you step out of line.

well, i hope that your band / music brings a little bit of much needed relief to those who go to your shows...nothing beats some head banging and letting lose once in a while!!!!


----------



## hufschmid

This is the best factory picture on google and this is the place where I want to live too


----------



## ralphy1976

let me guess, ukraine, kazakhstan or maybe romania (but not china)


----------



## fretninjadave

ralphy1976 said:


> yep, people who own those are pretty ruthless sadly, adn they don't really give 2 shits about the community around a mine. for them it is make money or lose money and if it loses, then it must be shutdown.
> 
> the closest i haev been to the US / mexico border is .. NM!!!! i went to los alamos for work. the scenery is amazing, but you can feel that mother nature will crush you if you step out of line.
> 
> well, i hope that your band / music brings a little bit of much needed relief to those who go to your shows...nothing beats some head banging and letting lose once in a while!!!!


 

Desert enviornment is to be respected .It can be your best friend or your worst enemy.Nm is a wonderful part of the country.AI wish you the best of luck in all your endeavours


----------



## Arminius

Not quite factories, but definitely a cool place. (minus the radiation of course) Atomic Plant
I love places like those posted, keep posting please!


----------



## hufschmid

This is my room 

JK


----------



## lobee

ralphy1976 said:


> let me guess, ukraine, kazakhstan or maybe romania (but not china)



Bethlehem, Pennsylvania USA actually. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bethlehem_Steel


----------



## fretninjadave

Heres some pics of my band and I .Also just some pics arround el paso









That was actually just the car door .




Oldest cemetary in El Paso






















El Paso Sky




The franklin mountans 





More el paso sky


----------



## ralphy1976

lobee said:


> Bethlehem, Pennsylvania USA actually.
> 
> Bethlehem Steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



woaaa..such a harsh envinroment in a place with such a name...not that the real bethlehem is peacefull this days..sadly!!!


----------



## AK DRAGON

I vote Hashima.. Japan's deserted Island


----------



## fretninjadave

AK DRAGON said:


> I vote Hashima.. Japan's deserted Island


 


Thats coooooolll


----------



## D-EJ915

I remember hearing that they're going to start rebuilding that place...should just leave it as it's damn cool lol


----------



## Daemoniac

hufschmid said:


> This is the best factory picture on google and this is the place where I want to live too



 Tell you what, Huf, we'll split the rent 



AK DRAGON said:


> I vote Hashima.. Japan's deserted Island



Woah... yeah just generally anywhere that once had peole but now doesn't is amazing...


----------



## playstopause

Industrial Landscape 

Have you seen the classic masterpiece movie "Red Desert" by Antonioni?


----------



## Daemoniac

^ I have not. Is it good? I assume it is


----------



## caughtinamosh

All of this "post apocalyptic"/Geiger stuff is simply astounding.


----------



## Daemoniac

I'm not the biggest fan of "post apocalyptic" in the true sense of that term, more the "industry has overrun the planet" kind of feel


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Here are a few of the old steel furnaces right up the road from me. It is called Sloss Furnaces and it is supposedly haunted as well. 
















It has been closed for a couple decades but they still use it for concerts.


----------



## Daemoniac

Why the hell can't there be any awesome stuff around where i live


----------



## TomasO

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It has been closed for a couple decades but they still use it for concerts.



hat has to be one of the most metal places for a concert i have ever seen


----------



## signalgrey

remind me of the Patton Oswalt piece when he talks about how gay 80's metal was because the men would be playing in a factory that only makes sparks and the women were miles away.

hilarity


----------



## playstopause

Demoniac said:


> ^ I have not. Is it good? I assume it is



One of my top 10 films ever. But it's really not for everyone. It's quite slow-paced and you have to be into repertoire films.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill

I would love to live in Big Sur, CA. I just love the coastlines.






This is near where i live. Also very nice.


----------



## hufschmid

I found a picture that is too cool, I know its not a factory but who cares, its epic, you will love it 

It's my new computer desk top picture


----------

